# Help! need a drier, crumblier cheesecake recipe



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

made the pefect New York cheesecake for the owners of the resturant ,loved it 4 months ago, had monthly flavor changes.this month was hazelnut caramel, i loved it, sales not doing well with the entire resturant this month.( i think it's weather and economy) but anyway owner now expresses his dislike for the creaminess( terms he used was " raw, watery, runny") he liked the last 1" by the back of the piece so now wants a new recipe , where do i start to look for a dry, crumbly yuck! cheesecake???? need to present it by tomorrow.
Trulys


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Just add some (say a couple tablespoons) flour to your cheesecake mix and don't bake in a bain marie, you'll get that dry crumbly texture your owner dreams of.


----------



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

well actually what i ended up doing was changing it to a 1 to 1 ratio of creamcheese to eggs and changing the cheese to a low fat . a discusting crumble ( tasted like curdled eggs) he loved it! the flour and no bain marie was already done for my " creamy perfect " cheesecake. our chef is so furiuos! that the owner rejected my original and loved this new 1, we compromised and r going to serve a lower fat version instead of 1% ( no fat) i made it using the kraft recipe!!!!! look what have I been degraded to?!!!!!
i'm so embaressed to be serving this junk! but the owner pays the cheques, i'm just worried the customers will stop.


----------

